# Finally Broke Down And Headed In For Warranty Work



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well mid camping season I had to brake to a crawl for several days for warranty work. 2011 270BH had the water heater which fails to work in electric mode, in gas mode it works about 60% of the time. The rest of the time it fails to light and goes boom ALOT!!!

Under the bed storage lid let loose and forced it's self almost sealed for good by the gas shocks. The Mirror behind the TV fell off while in transit to last CG but didnt break thank god.

If not for the hot water heater i wouldnt have went in until after the season but with a toddler, hot water for the tub in a requirement.

Oh yeah forgot the kink behind the hot water heater.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Well mid camping season I had to brake to a crawl for several days for warranty work. 2011 270BH had the water heater which fails to work in electric mode, in gas mode it works about 60% of the time. The rest of the time it fails to light and goes boom ALOT!!!
> 
> Under the bed storage lid let loose and forced it's self almost sealed for good by the gas shocks. The Mirror behind the TV fell off while in transit to last CG but didnt break thank god.
> 
> ...


 UGH! Mid season is never a good time for work needing to be done. I hope the dealer gets everything taken care of for you in short order. It may be worth the time to go through everything again, just to make sure nothing else is amiss!

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## David Ray (Jul 17, 2011)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Well mid camping season I had to brake to a crawl for several days for warranty work. 2011 270BH had the water heater which fails to work in electric mode, in gas mode it works about 60% of the time. The rest of the time it fails to light and goes boom ALOT!!!
> 
> Under the bed storage lid let loose and forced it's self almost sealed for good by the gas shocks. The Mirror behind the TV fell off while in transit to last CG but didnt break thank god.
> 
> ...


Regarding the water heater not working on electric: Have you checked the switch outside on the the heater itself? I was about to conclude the electric portion of my water heater didn't work until I read this thread here. Sure enough the switch outside was in off with clip through it.


----------

